# M-Edge M-Skin: anyone tried it yet?



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has the M-Edge M-Skin, and if so what do you think of it? I'm thinking it could be a good choice for me as I don't normally travel much with my Kindle, and it would presumably make it easier to hold (lighter and less bulky than a typical case), but I'm not sure enough that I want to spend the bucks on it (even with my 25% discount code).


----------



## Clover (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, interesting find.  I like how the flap covers the screen when not in use and how all the buttons are covered.  Now if only they'd make a clear one for the DX...

I have two "clear" silicone skins by two different companies.  One of them has better clarity than the other and it's easier to brush dust off of it.  However, one thing that irks me is how both of them bulge up on the two sides on the front.  I have decal skin on both the front and back of my Kindle, so that tiny bit of extra thickness might have contributed to the silicone skins not laying flat.  I have tried stretching out the back of the silicones to gain more thickness allowance and i have also tried putting a book on top of the silicone-covered Kindle over-night to press it flat.  Well, naturally neither methods worked, so I left it at that and just put the Kindle back into the M-edge Go.

It'd be interesting to see how the M-edge silicone skins hold up against skinned Kindles.  The potential bulging is probably my biggest concern (besides the fact that it's currently not available for the DX).  The other concern that comes to mind at this time of the night is how well that little loop thing on the flap will hold up against frequent use.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I was wondering about the fit with/without a skin, too. In particular, the keyboard might be an issue as the keys stick up only a bit to begin with, and less with a skin. But I have a fairly plain skin (DecalGirl "carbon") mainly for the dark border it provides, so if I go with the dark gray color M-Skin and like it, it would not bother me to remove the DecalGirl skin.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I talked myself into ordering one, so I should have a review some time this coming week.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just noticed them last night on the M-Edge website.  I'm interested in what you think after you use it.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, Nogdog, thanks for taking the chance! I hope you like the skin and that your review is positive.  

I am very interested this as I think it will be a wonderful lighter-weight option for reading at home while still offering some protection, even if not as much as a regular "hard" cover. I had ordered a no-name, silicone skin for about $10 a few weeks after my Kindle arrived last June, but returned it because I found it way too thin and flimsy, ill-fitting, and just cheap-looking. This M-edge design with its screen protection feature seems intriguing and their products are known to be good quality, so I have high hopes. I am a little worried about it attracting pet hair, but many of these types of products have a tendency to do that at first, but then it diminishes after a few weeks of usage, e.g.: rubberized cell phone cases. 

BTW, are you willing to share your 25% off code?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

You can get your own 25% off code here: http://app.medgestore.com/promos/paystoshare/ if you have a twitter or facebook account.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you for the info, Mlewis. That was the fasted reply ever!  Ohhh, but I do not have a facebook or twitter account.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I created a Twitter account just so I could get the code.  I didn't want to use the FaceBook option as you have to give them access to your friends and stuff. As far as Twitter, I don't know that I'll ever actually use it -- except maybe to get other discount codes.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

This looks similar to the Kindle Chaos cover I have.  I like it because everything is covered but the screen and the joystick.  It easily fits in my MEdge latitude cover.  It could be a little tighter for a better feel.  I started to see some smudge type marks on my Kindle and couldn't stand it.  I see Kindle Chaos is no longer taking orders.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I wonder if you could put the DecalGirl skin on it. I love my skin and this would cover it, but I like the protection. Also, would it fit in my Oberon cover?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm wondering whether the screen cover comes off or has to fold back to read.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm wondering whether the screen cover comes off or has to fold back to read.


It looks to me as if it folds back, and there's some sort of snap-like thing that holds it to the back while open, and the same thing on the front to hold it closed.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

NogDog said:


> It looks to me as if it folds back, and there's some sort of snap-like thing that holds it to the back while open, and the same thing on the front to hold it closed.


Just noticed this picture of the back, which fits your description:


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

never used one, but it looks nice


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

This looks fabulous! I can't wait to see your review when you try it out.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Clover said:


> I have two "clear" silicone skins by two different companies. One of them has better clarity than the other and it's easier to brush dust off of it. However, one thing that irks me is how both of them bulge up on the two sides on the front. I have decal skin on both the front and back of my Kindle, so that tiny bit of extra thickness might have contributed to the silicone skins not laying flat. I have tried stretching out the back of the silicones to gain more thickness allowance and i have also tried putting a book on top of the silicone-covered Kindle over-night to press it flat. Well, naturally neither methods worked, so I left it at that and just put the Kindle back into the M-edge Go.


I had a clear silicone case without any Decalgirl skin under it. My silicone buckled up in the front like you described yours doing.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I am wondering if we can still use our M-Edge covers with this?  Are there holes on the left side for the latches?  I looked at the photos but I didn't see this. (Although I could have missed that.)


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

PS. It's kind of freaky that the book cover shown on the M-Skin is the book I am currently listening to in my car via Audible... "The Story of Edgar Sawtelle" by David Wroblewski  -- It's a really good book!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My initial impressions


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Great review with awesome pictures! Thanks!

Hope it works out for you in the long haul, Nog!!!!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the first impressions/review NogDog! I will look forward to your follow-up comments as you and your kindle become more intimately acquainted with the new skin over the next few days... 

Congrats on starting your blog, Kindle Minds. It looks informative and fun! 

I guess I will start a twitter account one of these days; without Facebook or Twitter, it seems one misses lots of promo/discount codes for many different products...perhaps I will find some good K-cup deals for my fairly new Keurig....


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice review! Thanks!


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review & pics. 

Does it feel as though it will protect the kindle if dropped or only protect from scratching and so on?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

JJB said:


> Thanks for the review & pics.
> 
> Does it feel as though it will protect the kindle if dropped or only protect from scratching and so on?


At best, I doubt it adds more than a tiny amount of impact protection: only what a couple or three millimeters of silicone can provide. For any significant protection for drops and other impacts, you's need a sturdy case or well padded bag/sleeve.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I applaud your blog, NogDog. (That is really fun to say out loud, by the way.)

I added your RSS feed to my Google reader subscriptions.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I applaud your blog, NogDog. (That is really fun to say out loud, by the way.)
> 
> I added your RSS feed to my Google reader subscriptions.


Thanks, I . . . oh, crap, what rhymes with "Harvey"? Eh, it's too late, I'll think of something funny tomorrow.


----------



## TwiMommy (Mar 30, 2010)

I've Tried it... And it works fine with my Decal Girl Skin. I also use it with my Platform Jacket.

I have included pictures!!!!










Just though I would let all of you know just in case you were hesitant to purchase one if you had a Decal Girl Skin.

Once Again, M-Edge has not Failed me!!!!!


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

TwiMommy said:


> I've Tried it... And it works fine with my Decal Girl Skin. I also use it with my Platform Jacket.
> 
> I have included pictures!!!!
> 
> ...


How pretty! I love red. I never imagined that it would fit with a jacket. It probably depends upon the jacket, though. Now you're kindle will be extra protected.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that M-Edge calls that color coral, but on the website it looks like dark pink.  I was a little confused by that and haven't ordered one yet.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

Oh! I thought that it looked red. Anyway, it still looks great!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

JJB, I like your pics.  Is the skin more red, pink or coral?  I think the light changes the color in the M-Edge website, because I've received some products that were not as I expected (colorwise).


----------



## TwiMommy (Mar 30, 2010)

Those are actually my pictures!!! And it's Fuchsia! The jacket and skin are both a deep pick. Which I absolutely love!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

TwiMommy, your ensemble looks great! 

Are you worried that if you use the kindle in the new coral skin inside your platform cover, it will stretch out the corners so that if you ever want to put the kindle inside the platform without the new coral skin, the kindle may not be secure enough with the Platform's corners?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

TwiMommy said:


> Those are actually my pictures!!! And it's Fuchsia! The jacket and skin are both a deep pick. Which I absolutely love!


Oh, now I see. Sorry that I didn't look carefully at whose pictures they were. I'm glad to hear that the skin is fuschia.


----------



## TwiMommy (Mar 30, 2010)

LuvMyKindle said:


> TwiMommy, your ensemble looks great!
> 
> Are you worried that if you use the kindle in the new coral skin inside your platform cover, it will stretch out the corners so that if you ever want to put the kindle inside the platform without the new coral skin, the kindle may not be secure enough with the Platform's corners?


Not really. I have my Prodigy I will use if I want to take it out of the Silicone skin. I have taken the skin off and it seems to be fine in the Platform. But I like the Prodigy way better than the Platform.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As a follow-up, I have to say that I'm leaning toward not keeping my M-Skin. I like many aspects of it, in particular keeping all the buttons/keys covered and protected from dirt/grime. But I'm not finding it especially comfortable to hold the unit in my usual late night reading positions (lying down in bed), plus the screen cover flap is awkward at best. However, I'm toying with the idea of going with a case such as shown above with attachment straps on each corner, and then trimming off the screen flap. Then again, I may just see if I can return it for an exchange on one of their "regular" covers. Of course, if I do that, then I have to think about a new skin....


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

Well, it seems as though cutting off the screen cover would be defeating part of the purpose. Although you would still have the keys and the buttons and so on covered, so I guess it would still be better than one of the "cheaper" that do not cover the keyboard. I don't use it any longer because it doesn't fit with my javo flip cover, but I did like it as it was not slippery as when holding the bare kindle.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

JJB said:


> Well, it seems as though cutting off the screen cover would be defeating part of the purpose. Although you would still have the keys and the buttons and so on covered, so I guess it would still be better than one of the "cheaper" that do not cover the keyboard. I don't use it any longer because it doesn't fit with my javo flip cover, but I did like it as it was not slippery as when holding the bare kindle.


Yeah, I don't want to sound like I'm saying it's no good: but I don't think it works for me personally, even though I do quite like some aspects of it. For instance, I found the keyboard _easier_ to use with this skin on it, for whatever reason. As far as the screen flap, it's only protecting when it's closed, which if I put the whole combo into a traditional cover, it would be more or less redundant when I'm not reading and that cover is closed.

Anyway, I haven't entirely made up my mind yet, so we'll see....


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Yeah, I don't want to sound like I'm saying it's no good: but I don't think it works for me personally, even though I do quite like some aspects of it. For instance, I found the keyboard _easier_ to use with this skin on it, for whatever reason. As far as the screen flap, it's only protecting when it's closed, which if I put the whole combo into a traditional cover, it would be more or less redundant when I'm not reading and that cover is closed.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't entirely made up my mind yet, so we'll see....


That's true, makes sense if you are going to keep it in a cover anyway, then it still covers everything else that the cover does not to keep it clean from fingers and such and you likely don't touch the screen. I don't know of any other thing that covers the keyboard keys so nicely. It's nice that you like using the keyboard with it. It does seem like a lot of money if you are going to keep it in the case anyway, though.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

JJB said:


> That's true, makes sense if you are going to keep it in a cover anyway, then it still covers everything else that the cover does not to keep it clean from fingers and such and you likely don't touch the screen. I don't know of any other thing that covers the keyboard keys so nicely. It's nice that you like using the keyboard with it. It does seem like a lot of money if you are going to keep it in the case anyway, though.


Yeah, I thought I might like holding my Kindle in something like that better than in a cover (I have the basic black Amazon cover), but for some reason I find holding the Kindle in that cover more comfortable. I'm wondering if it's because the total thickness when in a cover (with the top folded over against the back) makes it more comfortable for my hands?

Ah...if only this were the toughest problem in my life I had to figure out.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Ah...if only this were the toughest problem in my life I had to figure out.


I know what you mean there! These are "small" in comparison but still annoying nonetheless. Sometimes I find it harder to make these little decisions for some reason.


----------



## DramaMama (Jan 25, 2010)

I just posted this same question on the Boards at Amazon!  Thanks for the info so far.  I look forward to hearing further details.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Nogdog, thanks for sharing your experience of the M-Skin.  It's been enlightening.  And here's hoping that your decision about the Kindle case is the most difficult decision you have to make all year!


----------



## fialka (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi!  Yup, I went and bought an M-Skin last week.  M-Edge delivered it within the same week (which is amazing considering it was sent to Canada).  I ordered the Coral one (it's really more of a  hot pink). I like it a lot with some reservations.  If you're looking for a shell that completely protects the Kindle, this is not it.  It fits very tightly and the Kindle doesn't swim aroung in it; however, the flap that covers the screen is exactly that - a simple loose flap.  Dust will still get in quite easily as well as your fingers, stray pens in your purse, and anything else - it covers the screen loosely when the Kindle is lying flat and is secured by a very frail little loop that I know I will rip up quite soon.  The loop attaches the flap to the back of the shell while you're reading, but, all in all, the flap is decorative but pretty useless.  Access to the keyboard  and the back and forward page buttons is easily.  Luckily the control switch is not covered and can be used as usual.  The sleep switch is covered by the flap while reading and it's annoying when you have to detach the flap from the back to access the switch and plug.  I like the shell as protection as a whole, but the flap is ineffective, especially when you're transporting the Kindle in a tote or on its own.  Something more solid and permanent would have been a better design option.  I thought that the finger indentations in the back of the shell would give my digits firmer purchase on the device, but the Skin is rather slippery when held for long periods of time.  Do I regret my purchase?  Not really, but if M-Edge could redesign the flap and make the finger grooves a little deeper, I'd be happier.  Buy the Skin if you like to dress up your Kindle, but it's not an indispensable accessory.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I've decided to give up on the M-Skin. I really do like the way it completely covers all the buttons and keypad while they remain easy to use -- in fact, I find the keyboard _easier_ to use for some reason. On the downside, though, are the irksome screen flap, the fact that the gray is not as dark as I'd like it to be (to improve screen contrast) and as as far as I can tell none of the other colors would be darker, plus I did not find it comfortable to hold for an extended period.

I think it could work well with one of the covers that have elastic straps at each corner, in which case I would just trim off that screen flap with an Xacto blade (while NOT on the Kindle!  ). Such a cover would need to not be extremely snug, in order to accommodate the extra millimeters added by the skin.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I don't blame you. While the idea of it is good, it doesn't sound as though it is quite right yet.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just for closure, my follow-up blog post: http://charles-reace.com/kindleminds/2010/07/02/followup-m-edge-m-skin/


----------

